# Release time



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Three of our Kestrel hatchlings are about ready to get their freedom. all three have grown up to be mighty handsome male Kestrels (unusual that 3 from the same brood are males) they're also known as Sparrow Hawks but they really aren't Hawks at all they are really the smallest member of the Falcon family, they don't really eat Sparrows too much either, they are mostly bug and small reprile eaters.

NAB 

Handsome little threesome


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Nab!! I most heartily agree! They are just beautiful!!

Sending them *all our best for a long and safe life after their release!!*

Thanks so much for posting their picture!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sooo cute!
Last year I had a Kestrel land on my Fantail cage  Glad to know they eat bugs and reptiles - So he was just checkin them out?!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Those are fantastic looking birds


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

kestrals are awesome little birds and always welcome around here  great save and so glad they are getting back to their natural enviroment where they can live a good life and be the birds they were born to be


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome trio! Thanks for including the information about them!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful markings!


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

*Great pic!*

Wow,they are so cute! I am a BIG kestrel fan.


----------

